
Unminus – free premium music for your projects - ivan_ah
https://www.unminus.com
======
ivan_ah
Very good instrumentals to use for your video projects, etc. Also makes for
good background music for working.

sample tune, Bowers & Wilkins:
[https://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.soundcloud...](https://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.soundcloud.com%2Fstream%2F499010700-unminus-
bowers-
wilkins.mp3&t=ODhjNjJmY2MwZjcwMDY2ODFmODNmM2M4NTRhYWMwZGYyOGNmMTJjYSx0ZUZvUnFTcQ%3D%3D&b=t%3Al9VQoiOTXdUwbYJUvbv1sA&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.unminus.com%2Fpost%2F178424982477%2Fbowers-
wilkins&m=0)

License says "All music published on Unminus can be used for free. You can use
it for commercial and non-commercial purposes. You do not need to ask
permission from or provide credit to the creator or Unminus." via
[https://www.unminus.com/license](https://www.unminus.com/license)

